# he is doing what, with what????



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

any idea what this is going to be???


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Free-standing built-in aquarium made of glass block.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd like to get in the middle when it is done and just chill...


----------



## freshfins (Oct 23, 2005)

It looks like a stand to me. Could be very nice!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

An outdoor pond?


----------



## alexfdj (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm with AaronT....it looks like a mixture between an aquarium and a pond....I don't really like it...perhaps 'cause I have glass blocks in my bathroom wall :rofl:


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I love glass block  Its going to be a coffee table tank. its going to sit on a 7" base( with slide out to access life support) have a pendant light. its goign to be made using the vinyl tracking and silcone, grouted on the outside and aquarium sealent on the inside. its a project I am doing for a salon that has tons of glass block in. it already. one of those project you take for the mental challenge and for the "yeah I can do that" factor.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I want to see pictures when it is finished! Are they going to put plants in it? What kind of fish?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Plants and a few brightly colored easy to take care of fish was kind of the idea. It will only really be viewable from above. The wave pattern of the glass block will make it very hard to see thru. life suport will come from some diy cansiters underneath made of 3" abs on a sliding rack. i am drilling down thru the glass block for a bulkhead for drain and return. I would like to turn it into a overflow, but cleaning would be a pita. I have already saw cut out a section of floor and brough conduit to where its going to sit. whats going to be hard is sealing all of the inside in one go, thank goodness for the air powered cualking gun and the 28 oz tubes. i have installed tens of thousands of glass blocks( i am kind of known for it now)


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If you can get enough light on it, either of the Nymphaea species commonly grown in aquaria would bloom.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Lighting will be done by a pendant halide, its going to be trial and error to find the correct height, Refelction off the top will also be a issue. i have several diffrent power halides too try.


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

Maybe you could use the waterproof LED strip tube lights around the edges. I always thought these tanks would be perfect for celestial-eyed goldfish...so when you are looking down into the tank, they are looking up at you! lol!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Kerry said:


> Maybe you could use the waterproof LED strip tube lights around the edges. I always thought these tanks would be perfect for celestial-eyed goldfish...so when you are looking down into the tank, they are looking up at you! lol!


I am not a fan of LEDs, great for things like moon lights. i just don't think they have got to where they need to be( yet) for main lighting. the clestial eyed goldfish is a good idea.

PS i have every thing needed other then the bottum glass, going put the glass block toegther this weekend, then let it cure for 2 weeks before I do anything else. super busy with work.


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not sure if they even still make them, but, remember those 12" circline flourescents that were used in drafting lamps? I used to buy them for my magnifying lamps and they were 6500K lamps...I could see using one of those as lighting for your table perhaps disguised as a tabletop curio-box with the lamp on the bottom...just a thought for lighting. I would go with leds, but, since you're not into them, perhaps the circlines would work.


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh! Just re-read the thread and saw that you have a light already for it...nevermind the previous post! Looking forward to seeing this up and running!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

ok so I got all the glass blocks glue toegther, got the camera out, dead battery =( no AAs at the shop. sorry, will get pics up monday.


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 23, 2010)

This is cool. Waiting for more pics

sent from my Android with tapatalk


----------

